# El Plano near Sax



## adamski2357 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi folks, any information, recommendations or warnings re buying to live in area of Sax, Alicante please?
We are looking at a renovation project of a finca in 16000m2 at El Plano. Looks great but local knowledge welcome. Thanks


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

adamski2357 said:


> Hi folks, any information, recommendations or warnings re buying to live in area of Sax, Alicante please?
> We are looking at a renovation project of a finca in 16000m2 at El Plano. Looks great but local knowledge welcome. Thanks


Hi ,

We have friends who live in Sax ( we are a bit nearer the coast in Agost ) 
We go to the bbq pine forest area in El Plano from time to time , great place in the shade of the pine trees .

The only thing I find is that Sax seems to be a bit of a drive down the A31 to the coast , also due to the altitude can get quite cold in the winter .

But generally not a bad place !

16000m is quite a lump , we only have 6000m but still struggle to maintain it !

Cheers Tony


----------



## adamski2357 (Jul 2, 2015)

tonymar said:


> Hi ,
> 
> We have friends who live in Sax ( we are a bit nearer the coast in Agost )
> We go to the bbq pine forest area in El Plano from time to time , great place in the shade of the pine trees .
> ...


Thank you Tony, the OH has always fancied herself as a bit of a farmer so she will enjoy the challenge I am sure - we will turn a fair chunk of it over to the horse. The area looks well placed for access back to Alicante and Torrevieja for sailing and not too bad to run to Murcia for big shops etc .... does Sax have a reasonable set up for general living and entertaining ? looks a good size town and the tourist info reads well... thanks for heads up re altitude will ensure well stocked for wood burners !


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

adamski2357 said:


> Thank you Tony, the OH has always fancied herself as a bit of a farmer so she will enjoy the challenge I am sure - we will turn a fair chunk of it over to the horse. The area looks well placed for access back to Alicante and Torrevieja for sailing and not too bad to run to Murcia for big shops etc .... does Sax have a reasonable set up for general living and entertaining ? looks a good size town and the tourist info reads well... thanks for heads up re altitude will ensure well stocked for wood burners !


Hi Sax is a nice town and has every thing you need for daily living it is well connected to the A31 motorway , good luck with your purchase hope it all goes well

Cheers Tony


----------



## adamski2357 (Jul 2, 2015)

Will let you know :relaxed: thanks Tony


----------

